# Good quail gun



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sure its been addressed before, but I'm new to the site. I'm looking for a new or used-in-good-shape, light weight, auto loading 20 gauge. Price doesnt matter too much, want it under 1k, preferrably looking for a 24" barrel. Thanks for your time. :strapped:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Franchi Al-48


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the input DLIP. I am interested in a Benelli.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Beretta
391 gold Urika 20ga.

Bob


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

If you're into funtion over form, the Benelli m-1 20. They don't yet make it in wood, only black or camo syn. I have a benelli monte 20 bought before they produced the m-1, but would prefer the higher rib of the m-1. If it were a pure quail gun, I think a 28ga would be really fun.


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I just got back from a fantastic South Texas quail hunt. I purchased a 20 gauge Benelli Montefeltro before I went and I really love it. It worked like a charm and was great to carry all day with the light weight. This is the first Benelli I have purchased and I am really pleased.


----------

